# أجهزة قسم المختبر



## mohabd28eg (6 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
احب ات اقدم لكم بعض الملفات التي تساعد في فهم المختبر او المعمل وهي
اولا:
ملف عرضي تقديمي عن المختبر وكل الاجهزة الموجودة به
التحميل من هذا الرابط
http://www.mediafire.com/?t7fa8cdf7ctf81c
--------------------
كمثال لبعض اجهزة المعمل او المختبر جهاز تحليل غازات الدم مع ملاحظة ان هذا الجهاز يوجد بقسم الرعاية المركزة وقسم الاطفال بالاضافة الي وجودة في المعمل
انتاج شركة Roche
موديل Cobas b 121
واحدث موديل لهذة الماركة هو Cobas b 221
لتحميل كتاوج التشغيل للجهاز من هذا الرابط
http://www.mediafire.com/?kwj89rw8kahjmve
لتحميل كتاوج الصيانة لهذا لجهاز من هذا الرابط
http://www.mediafire.com/?5rvn6e1g2396fyd
ثالثاً:ملف عرضي عن جهاز عد الدم الشهير 
sYSMEX
التحميل من هذا الرابط
http://www.mediafire.com/?t7fa8cdf7ctf81c
اتمني ان اكون قد قمت لكم شئ يفتح امامك عالم المختبر
وانتظر اسئلتك ان كان لديكم اسئلة
وشكرا


----------



## فداء (7 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك بش مهندس وجزيت خيرا


----------



## عروسة البحر (12 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا
بس اول لينك هو نفسه اخر لينك


----------



## almadari (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## علاءرجب (5 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يوفقك


----------



## yahya alshami (2 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور يابش مهندس


----------



## the king of heart (2 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا بس الملفات فيها باسووورد


----------



## eng amr fahmy (11 يناير 2013)

الاجهزة دى فعلا مشهورة وكنت محتاج الكتالوجات بتاعها بس لما حاولت احمله لاقيته عايز الباسورد ف ياريت حضرتك تبعتهولنا وشكرا


----------



## أبو عابد عبدالله (15 يناير 2013)

*رد: أجهزة الختبر او المعمل*

شكرا


----------



## ABOMOHAND (18 مارس 2015)

*password*



mohabd28eg قال:


> السلام عليكم
> احب ات اقدم لكم بعض الملفات التي تساعد في فهم المختبر او المعمل وهي
> اولا:
> ملف عرضي تقديمي عن المختبر وكل الاجهزة الموجودة به
> ...



كلمة المرور لو سمحت


----------



## ahmed- yousef (17 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الملفات ولكن حضرتك لم تضع الباسورد .


----------



## ام عباس العراق (17 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم اخي ممكن تضع الباسورد لكي نتمكن من فتح الملفات وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

